
Spyware Data Leak Is So Bad We Can't Even Tell You About It - jbegley
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/j573k3/spyware-data-leak-pictures-audio-recordings
======
minton
"We can’t tell you the name of the company that’s the latest—but certainly not
the last—to join that list. That’s because despite our repeated efforts to
alert the company to the leak, it has yet to fix the problem or acknowledge
our request for comment. Because the leaked data violates the privacy of
hundreds if not thousands of people, and because that data is still very easy
for anyone to find and access, even naming the company publicly could lead bad
actors to it."

If even naming the company would "lead bad actors to it" then so will
publishing this article. I imagine the list of companies making "consumer-
grade" spyware that "markets itself mostly to parents" and whose domain is
registered through GoDaddy with a "Gmail address" for the "site’s
administrator" is relatively short.

I don't think they should have published this before it was secured.

